# Sometimes I just hate people!!



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Look at this!!! http://www.craftynoodle.com/beta
_"It has been my experience that the less that I fed the fish the longer that it lived, lasting about a year and a half."_
:-x


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

Age 3 and up...nice


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

I know! I dont even get how the bettas can breath!! Also this: http://www.kittenkaboodle.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/LAV081BK.jpg
The betta could hardly swim with all the bubbles.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

fishielover123 said:


> Look at this!!! http://www.craftynoodle.com/beta
> _"It has been my experience that the less that I fed the fish the longer that it lived, lasting about a year and a half."_
> :-x


I think they have said that as kids will tend to feed way too much way too often and pollute the water.
Is not a good life though! Just because these fish can live in a puddle in the wild (which by the way is a diffrent looking fish than the colourful ones bred for aqua trade,) people think it is ok to keep then like that. These fish come from countries where they have monsoonal rains, so in the dry season may have to cope with a puddle of water but in the wet swim in a sea!


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Exactly. Does that look like a small puddle!?!?!


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice pic, and thats before the rain!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

The first one isn't horrible... I did it and the betta lived 3 years!!! I fed 3-4 pellets a day though...


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well you fed pellets so its different.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

This is the same size (if not smaller!) than the cups that bettas come in. Its also horrible because ammonia and nitrite builds up so fast that you will have to change the water everyday which stresses out the betta to the point of death. http://4.bp.blogspot.com/__e7TmaAqQc8/S5pIbdWuELI/AAAAAAAAABQ/xeViElj3LpI/s1600-h/IMG_0515.JPG


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

fishielover123 said:


> Look at this!!! http://www.craftynoodle.com/beta
> _"It has been my experience that the less that I fed the fish the longer that it lived, lasting about a year and a half."_
> :-x


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ikr!? Makes me mad


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I left for a week once and it survived... It was happily building a bubble nest which I didn't know at the time... It ate the roots. The third one is cruel!!!!


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

all 3 of those tanks are cruel and the 3 one looks stupid. and at petland they have little plastic cup that they call a betta holder and its smaller than the cups they use to hold their bettas in  its amazing how heartless people can be and did you know some people like to eat fish alive? they only fry the one side then pick at it while watching the fish head move around and watch the people picking at it


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats disgusting!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

1st pic- nothing wrong with having a betta in a jar with plants.

2nd pic - ppl will do whatever it take to make a buck. 

3rd pic - the Smallest puddle probably have more 1000+ betta.
That's the wet reason wait till dry reason, those puddle will end up being maybe 8-12inch deep. Maybe less... 

4th pic - like I say b4 ppl will do whatever to make a buck.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

pj1218 said:


> all 3 of those tanks are cruel and the 3 one looks stupid. and at petland they have little plastic cup that they call a betta holder and its smaller than the cups they use to hold their bettas in  its amazing how heartless people can be and did you know some people like to eat fish alive? they only fry the one side then pick at it while watching the fish head move around and watch the people picking at it


its more fresh eating it a live ... its life, ppl all over the world doesn't live the same life.


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

but theres no reason for it. like for instance to keep it fresh they can put it in a aquarium then when they want to eat it they can kill it entirely instead of keeping it alive while they eat it. it wont taste any different either. and most vases are more tall instead of wide.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't get eating things alive or even boiling lobster alive. If I'm eaten by a lion, I'd like it to break my neck first. There's top of the food chain and then there's just plain cruel.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bettas are insectivores!!! 1. There is hardly any room for the betta in a vase. 2. Thats a horrible betta diet!!! A betta eating roots of a plant is like us eating sticks. There is NO nutritional value!!
Yes rice paddies are mud puddles for PART of the year.


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

i know. in vases bettas can mainly only go up and down instead of being able to go left to right like where their from. and bettas are carnivores not herbivore so only eating plant roots and the occasional flake isnt the correct diet bettas need. i can see why hers only lived 1 year and a half. one of my old bettas lived to be around 4. ive never had a betta not live at least till 2 years old exept when one of mine got a really bad bacteria infection that i was to late to save


----------



## Frogprincess (Jul 8, 2011)

I have heard the story about eating the fish alive. There's an old legend that says by eating a still-living fish you're gaining its vitality. 
Still terrible, though.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats gross..


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

BETTAS NEED FIBER. It's an okay diet eating roots. Lots of fish do... If they're bloated, fiber cleans out their system.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

Ask bear y he eat live fish,worm,etc alive... he' ll give u ur answer.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes they need fiber. Thats why you feed them peas. But would you feed your betta ONLY peas!?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i find this thread rather interesting......filled with wrong assumptions and misinformation.
a lack of actual knowledge and experience..not willing to try to understand life , customs and cultures in other parts of the world...

Betta Splendens and other related species did not just pop up when folks started rice paddies..they existed long before....does anybody know their "REAL" natural habitat ?

most folks have only 1 or 2 bettas...you can afford to keep them in a 5 or 10 gallon tank....
try breeding them...not just 1 pair ; but dozens...even hundreds of pairs...the males are the only ones with any real commercial value....you have a thousand or 2 males to raise for market so some person in another country can buy it cheap..and then kill it because they really don't know much about it.....so how do you keep the males ? are you going to go out and buy a thousand or so 5 gallon tanks ? do you have room for 1000 tanks ? how about those folks here that try to breed these fish with absolutely no preparation for feeding and housing them ? bettas can lay as many as 300 eggs...

what do you feed your betta ? no fish is truly 100% carnivore or herbivore or piscavore or insectivore.....plant roots are highly nutritional...all fish need a good varied diet..flake foods are just fine for them...as long as you provide the proper nutrition..
meats and vegetables.....i want to know where the heck bettas find skinned peas in the wild....if you keep a betta ; try feeding it properly...too much fat and protein can cause it to bind...peas are ok but kind of a pain to do....try spirulina flake instead....and spirulina flake and vegetable flake should be part of their diet anyhow...eliminating the 
need for peas....

who the heck said that bettas cannot breathe with a lot of aeration ? who the heck said that bettas "MUST" breathe air ? IT IS A FISH.....got that...a FISH...fish have gills that take oxygen from the water and get rid of c02 from their bloodstream...they just have the ability to take gulps of atmospheric air when conditions warrant..

name 1 person or even institution that keeps fish in a perfect environment.....one that actually replicates their true natural native habitat...

i am by no means an expert on any of this stuff ; i just try to understand things as best i can...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

My betta book says "some betta splendens become too dependent on their labyrinth organ and must breathe air".


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i see....i stand corrected..my apologies sir...it appears as i am the one without knowledge and experience....


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

lohachata said:


> i find this thread rather interesting......filled with wrong assumptions and misinformation.
> a lack of actual knowledge and experience..not willing to try to understand life , customs and cultures in other parts of the world...
> 
> Betta Splendens and other related species did not just pop up when folks started rice paddies..they existed long before....does anybody know their "REAL" natural habitat ?
> ...


Thats true. But why does Petsmart need to sell these tiny cups?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I saw one at walmart the other day the had enough room just for the betta to fit. No swimming room. Terrible. :\ Those are all so cruel!!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lohachata said:


> i see....i stand corrected..my apologies sir...it appears as i am the one without knowledge and experience....


Is that sarcasm? the guy who wrote this book is knowledgeable. I had a betta die from drowning.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yer darn tootin it's sarcasm..

how do you know he drowned ? was an autopsy performed ? did the guy that wrote the book say it drowned ? how did he know ? did he see the body ?
besides...you kind of make light of the fact that you kill bettas...one of the hardest of all fish to kill...
i worked for a wholesaler 35 years ago...we would get in a box of bettas from hong kong..500 males in a standard fish box..each packed in a tiny plastic bag with maybe 2 tablespoons of water.....very few of them died..

whatever you are doing with your bettas is wrong...if it was right ; they wouldn't die...

if i wrote a book would i then be knowledgable ?

fishie123....the bettas are kept in small containers in shops because they can tolerate the confinement and it just isn't financially feasable to have a 5 gallon tank with aeration and filtration for every male betta...keep in mind that 2 1/2 and 5 gallon tanks cost more than 10 gallon tanks...

another solution to this issue is to totally ban bettas in the U.S.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I think it should be twice the size it is. You don't have to write a book to be knowledgeable. You already are. This person also had experience. Chard a bettawhisperer both had experience, but they got into fights and chard has now quit. People have different experiences. Bettas are hardy fish and you said that they can tolerate small containers. I keep em in bigger containers and cleaner water and they die. I used to keep them in smaller containers and they were happy and lived 3 years. Why? Because I didn't know anything about them. Yeah, that may sound stupid, but I have met people who have kept certain fish in a tank way overstocked and I say, "wow, that's way overstocked and they might die" and the person says, they've been that way for a while, wow, you know a lot about fish and keeping them. I never knew that fish would die if kept in a dirty small tank. Lots of people keep fish knowing nothing about them and they thrive! I now do water changes onece every 3 days. I used to do 50 percent water changes every month and they never got really sick! If they had swim blatter problems, throw in betta better. We used that stuff for everything and bettas lived 3 years.


----------



## BettaCrazy (Apr 19, 2012)

This is brutal, I feel so bad for the bettas! The first one is awful along with the second and third. Who came up with the idea of keeping a betta in a lava lamp?


----------

